# Royal Bobcat Decals



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where I might locate two Royal Bobcat Decals. These where available from Royal Pontiac back in 1966.
Would appreciate any help you might could give me.
KICKS06
Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here you go, click on this image and scan down the page;


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Thank You*

Just ordered a pair of these, thank you, thank you...can't wait to get them here...
Appreciate your help in locating these the tip for our GTO Club Newsletter..
kicks06arty:




05GTO said:


> Here you go, click on this image and scan down the page;


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Royal BobCat Emblems*

These have been installed and really look great on the GOAT...many thanks..
kicks06arty:





kicks06 said:


> Just ordered a pair of these, thank you, thank you...can't wait to get them here...
> Appreciate your help in locating these the tip for our GTO Club Newsletter..
> kicks06arty:


----------

